# Re-fitting a Trailer With New Bunks And Hardware.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How to in the home page DIY section by Daytona Kemo

Used to go here all the time for parts when I lived in Miami

http://www.torinotrailers.com/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How to in the home page DIY section by Daytona Kemo
> 
> Used to go here all the time for parts when I lived in Miami
> 
> http://www.torinotrailers.com/



I have to check them out. My friend had told me to go there for the axle and leaf springs, but I had just bought spindles at Marine Express and I made the axle myself because Marine Express is a couple blocks away from here. I have noticed that they're a bit pricey though. 

If you see here, the brackets are REALLY bad. The bunk are real solid though. But I'm still thinking of changing them while I'm at it. But you know the old saying. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Done!

About $100 later.

3 cans of Rustoleum - $17
Roll of Bunk carpet - $20
Front Bunk Brackets - $15
Rear Bunk Brackets - $20
U-Bolt Kit - $10
PVC - $5
Grade 8 Nuts, Bolts, and Lock Washers - $5
3/8 Drill Bit - $5


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks good. I would stay away from rollers. More maintenance, more moving parts, more crap to fix...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[smiley=toast.gif]looks brand new man


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.



I had just put a new axle,hubs, and leaf springs right before I tore my skiff apart for the rebuild so I didn't have to do that now. So I hope this last's me a long time how it is.


----------

